# I am on a quest!



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

For more music to add to my library. Here are some examples of my favorite bands so you can get a sense of what my general taste in music is.

Three Days Grace
Tarja Turunen
Nightwish
Panic! At the Disco
Yellowcard
Smile Empty Soul
Linkin Park (shut up, I really liked their most recent album >_>)

This is what I am absolutely not looking for. None of those bands that just scream their lyrics instead of actually singing. I hate that shit.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I have 3DGs and SMSs first albums and they're very good. I may be able to upload them after my break


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I have 3DGs and SMSs first albums and they're very good. I may be able to upload them after my break


*_* REALLY? I would love you forever if you could.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Calypso said:


> *_* REALLY? I would love you forever if you could.


Well, I'll head back Sunday, so I can give you the songs on Monday for sure


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*CIWWAF (Cute Is What We Aim For) :bored:*


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *CIWWAF (Cute Is What We Aim For) :bored:*


I like them, they'll make for good driving music.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

/wrist bands. :tongue:


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

What can I say? I like what I like. Besides, I did say that that was just a sampling of what I listen to.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Perfect. Here's some examples of bands you may like. 

-Motley Crue
-My Chemical Romance
-Skid Row
-The Offspring
-A Bullet for My Valentine
-Symphony X
-Billy Talent*

*and I can provide links if you are too lazy too look them all up =] 
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Perfect. Here's some examples of bands you may like.
> 
> -Motley Crue
> -My Chemical Romance
> ...


I like your style dirty !:crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

What a neat idea for a thread! I wish I had thought to do this first. I have no idea what to recommend within your style range, but I consider your methods for obtaining new music to be quite clever.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Viktoria said:


> *Perfect. Here's some examples of bands you may like.
> 
> -Motley Crue
> -My Chemical Romance
> ...


I love The Offspring and MCR isn't really my cup of tea but I'll look up the rest. tomorrow.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> /wrist bands. :tongue:


*I actually like Panic! and Linkin. They are catchy.*



Viktoria said:


> *Perfect. Here's some examples of bands you may like.
> 
> -Motley Crue
> -My Chemical Romance
> ...


*Bold = Good.*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Have you ever listened to any of the other bands? *


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yes, Billy and Valentine.*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Okay. Then you must go and listen to at least one song by all the other bands before you make any more judgments. 
It's only fair, you see. *


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*That only leaves two bands.*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*but they are very good bands. 
okay, it doesn't matter. do as you like. 
*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I was planning to do as I like anyway.*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I figured. What do you listen to anyway?*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*It doesn't bother me, If anyone wants to think badly of me, they can. It's their own problem, and I don't want to start any fights. *


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*You'll be a good sla.... I mean friend.* roud:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha :mellow:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*:wink: Hehe.*


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, going back on topic: I don't remember what genres you liked. You told me once but I forgot.  (Sorry)Anyways, You might want to try Paul Van Dyk, Christopher Lawrence, BT, and X-press 2 if you want to try Trance and Electronica. Otherwise, the only other band I can think of that you might like is the Flobots.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Calypso,

I like Linkin Park, not reason to qualify liking them.

Try Sevendust on for size... yes sometimes his vocal skill is raw, and I'm imagining there's going to be some songs you don't like. But they have a pretty wide range. 

Here's some recommended tuneage from them:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Good job BEAR. I like SevenDust.*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Seasons is a good album


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Muse- Starlight


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

CHAwklet said:


> Tarja Turunen
> Nightwish


hmm, maybe you like Visions of Atlantis (its an austrian power/symphonic metal band - quite similar to nightwish)
the band is not very common yet.. but still good 






You could like Within Temptation, Epica or Therion too 
ah, and Kamelot.
I really love Kamelot, one of the best symphonic metal bands.. and they are from america! 






hope you like some of them.. 



CHAwklet said:


> This is what I am absolutely not looking for. None of those bands that just scream their lyrics instead of actually singing. I hate that shit.


Thats not shit.. :O
Growling is just another form of singing... not less worth or less hard to learn. 
its the perfect singing form to express energetic, agressive feelings.. 

and sometimes it just sounds mighty, strong, and eeevil 

I dont like screaming (not growling, screaming) that much too.. but its too a interesting form of expressing..
but in metalcore it just annoys me with time..


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Numi said:


> Thats not shit.. :O
> Growling is just another form of singing... not less worth or less hard to learn.
> its the perfect singing form to express energetic, agressive feelings..
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not a healthy thing to do long term. It's very hard on your vocal cords and will tear them up and wear them out. That's not stuff to play around with.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I just found a band called A Day To Remember by going through artist on Zune Marketplace, but that is besides the point. I believe you will like this band except for one problem. They do scream a bit, however, most of the singing is done without the screaming. Look them up on youtube.*


----------

